
Google Search A/B Tests Removal of URL Schemes (e.g. HTTP://) - tomklein
https://blog.tomklein.me/google-search-ab-tests-removal-of-url-schemes-eg-http-ck6jbhogq00r5dfs1xl8t2f26
======
JohnFen
I strongly dislike this move for a number of reasons. I don't use Google
search (and this certainly doesn't make using it any more appealing), but
wanted to chime in anyway out of fear that other search engines may feel an
urge to copy this "feature".

